# Can you track trains????



## swetam143 (Nov 2, 2017)

I was wondering how can you track a train (freight or normal) and when is it arriving to its destination? Is there an app for that? Thanks for answering.


----------



## chakk (Nov 2, 2017)

Amtrak passenger trains can be tracked on the Amtrak website. I think the Union Pacific Raillroad website has some means of tracking particular shipments, but I don't know about any specific trains that those shipments might be on.


----------



## TinCan782 (Nov 2, 2017)

Try "ATCS" ... at Yahoo here ...

https://groups.yahoo.com/neo/groups/ATCS_Monitor/info

Here's a Youtube showing it ...



I've never used it so, can't offer any help beyond what you could find on the internet.


----------



## railiner (Nov 2, 2017)

Welcome to AU!

Trains are somewhat unique in the transportation business....unlike other modes, they operate on fixed guideways, (tracks), owned for the most part, by their operators. While their operators have proprietory means of monitoring their location, such as in the above example, in general their is no public access to that information. There are some webcams, and scanner's that monitor them in various location's, owned by other's, and uploaded to the internet.

Air Traffic Control can be monitored on sites like FlightAware, marine AIS on MarineTraffic, and some bus and trucking companies have password protected means like Saucon to monitor their fleets,

but there is no rail traffic equivalent, if that is what you are seeking.


----------

